# SQL enterprise manager



## WIX (22 Oktober 2008)

hallo freunde 
angaben
             xp sp2
             sql server 2005
             wincc flexibl 2007
ich möchte die tabele (variablenarchiv) bei mir sehn in sql server      
ein kolege hat mir gesagt ich sol bei SQL enterprise manager gucken
ich finde aber kein SQL enterprise manager
kan mi jeman hilfen
danke schön


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2008)

Den SQL Enterprise Manager gab es früher (vor SQL Server 2003). Jetzt heißt das Teil "SQL Server Management Studio". Wird allerdings von WCF nicht automatisch (besser gar nicht) installiert. Kann aber von Microsoft für die Express Edition heruntergeladen werden. Einfach mal bei BilliBoy suchen. Allerdings ein Rat an dieser Stelle: Finger weg von fremden Datenbanken, wenn der Inhalt bzw. die Struktur nicht bekannt ist. Man handelt sich gerne und schnell Probleme ein.


----------



## WIX (24 Oktober 2008)

super Rainer
vielen dank


----------



## HeizDuese (24 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> .... (vor SQL Server *2003*)...



Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## seeba (24 Oktober 2008)

Vor 2005, meint er sicherlich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

Stimmt .. :-?


----------

